# power line people coming thru



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

the power line people are coming thru in the next week. they will be trimming trees and if they need to cut trees down they will be spraying the stumps (only the stumps) with something. do i need to worry about the stuff they are using if it is just going on the stumps


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

call the power co , ask what they spray .. tell them you have hives


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

listen to Tom, it's been my experince bees love stumps from what had been live trees.

 Al


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

ok, i have already done that and have the msds sheet here and i talked to the guy yesterday and asked if he would call me and let me know when they are coming htru and he said he would.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Back when I worked for a power company years ago we would, at the beekeeper's request, take black plastic and wrap the stumps after we cut the trees and sprayed them. We simply covered the sprayed portion and wrapped it with duct tape to keep the bees away from the spray for a few days. It only takes a day or so for the sap that's going to rise up in the cambium layer to grab the spray and take it back down to the roots. After it dries up it's OK for the bees from what I understood about it.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Mare .. I know its off sub but how much honey you getting ? I had a bad year with all the stuff going on I didn't tend the hives like I should have so I get very little .. did they start rebuilding the plant yet ???


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

--------------------------------------------


----------

